# Well, the truth came out



## Angelvamp64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Of course he is a lying sack of sh!t. It was 4 escorts over a 3 month period of time. I'm making plans to leave. My heart, soul and mind is broken. I truly love this man and the pain is almost unbearable right now. I feel like dying...


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Angelvamp64 said:


> Of course he is a lying sack of sh!t. It was 4 escorts over a 3 month period of time. I'm making plans to leave. My heart, soul and mind is broken. I truly love this man and the pain is almost unbearable right now. I feel like dying...


I'm so sorry Angel... You know i almost went all out on your husband. He is a lying sack of crap and i had his number the moment i read his thread.

I removed myself from his thread in order not to hurt you more, but now that you know there isn't a reason anymore. 

All that "it was one time and i hated every moment and i'm so ashamed of myself" routine had me close to barfing. That text was written for your benefit and that was blatantly obvious. Typical male bullsh!t. 

Like a guy ridden with real guilt would manage to get it up.

This is one of those times i really wanted to be wrong, for your sake. 

Stick around. There are a lot of people with experience here and they will be here for you.


----------



## Angelvamp64 (Dec 10, 2012)

I knew he was lying too, but the heart believes for awhile what it so longs for. I don't want to leave because I still love him so much,, but I don't think this can fixed


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

How did you find out the truth? Polygraph?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So sorry he turned out to be what he is.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry angel. Your gut told you there was more and you were right. Do what you need to in order to protect yourself. It should be all about you right now.


----------



## Angelvamp64 (Dec 10, 2012)

I threatened him with a polygraph and he came clean,,a huge fight ensued which ended with me having to call the paramedics to him for his blood pressure being so high he couldn't stand up..guess he should have thought about his ****!ing health before he screwed hookers that look worse than me! Two were heavier than me! I am about drunk over and getting ready to drink more and drown my sorrows in sad music on my mp3 player. Blessings to all of you people who live with this pain, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't drink anymore, it won't help you be strong.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

It won't help you when you're weak either.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Calm down, drop the booze.
Do you have some no judgmental, supportive friend IRL who you can talk with?


----------



## Angelvamp64 (Dec 10, 2012)

I;m beyond drunk over here and both of myu sisters siill act like this so no big deal and are worried about him,,do I nort matter to anyone?


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Angelvamp64 said:


> I;m beyond drunk over here and both of myu sisters siill act like this so no big deal and are worried about him,,do I nort matter to anyone?


People generally don't know how to react in these situations because they have not felt this kind of pain. That is why many people here on TAM come back and offer advice and help to others. Because they have been there. So I am going to offer this advice. I know how you feel. I have been there. It is the worst feeling you could ever imagine. But you will heal from this. The pain does get better with time. You do matter to a lot of people, maybe some people that you haven't even met yet. Please know that you are not alone. Please be safe and take care of yourself because you matter a great deal.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Agreed that sisters can be worthless sometimes. Try to get some sleep. I hope you have some supportive friends you can lean on. But right now, get some rest.

So sorry.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelvamp64 said:


> Of course he is a lying sack of sh!t. It was 4 escorts over a 3 month period of time. I'm making plans to leave. My heart, soul and mind is broken. I truly love this man and the pain is almost unbearable right now. I feel like dying...


Kiddo stiffen your loins. I'm glad to hear you're leaving this lecherous person. Better days are ahead of you I swear it. 

The tough part will be if/when he crawls back to you after he sees that you are done with his crap. You need to be strong and understand that sociopaths will frequently adopt realistic emotional outbursts when they are trying to save themselves from discomfort. 

But all they can do is mimic. They're husks. They know the words but not the music. Leave this thing in the dust. You deserve better-- don't forget that. Plow through.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

I am sorry for what happened to you. I am in a similar situation, its been going on and on for years. It's maddening. Of course, you should be pissed! In my situation I've had apologies, then a repetition of the same event, I tried therapy, I tried talking, I tried suggesting addictions specialist, nothing worked. Sometimes it feels like there is no hope. But we're not dead yet, we can always push restart, on the other hand, they are messed up beyond belief. Also, remember sometimes karma takes too long, and we must take matters into our hands.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Angel, please let us know when you can that you are alright.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Angel, 

We are concerned about your wellbeing.

Let us know.....


----------

